# Hibiscus as a part of a Red foot Diet



## Scumdeth (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi All
I have read that Hisbiscus is ideal as part of a redfoots diet and i read that "rose of sharon" is the preferred variety, i cant find this variety of Hibiscus in my local garden centre so i wondered if other varieties of Hibiscus can be fed to Redfoots or are they harmful?
Thanks in advance for any replies
Cheers 
Leigh!


----------



## Chucky (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm pretty sure any type of Hibiscus is good for redfoots. The rose of sharon type are really cold tolerant and can stand I believe down to -20F or more. The tropical hibiscus can only take about 40F and then there's the hardy hibiscus that can take about 0F. The rose of sharon are nice because they get big and bloom most of the summer and fall. I have 5 of them and there are at least 20 blooms on each one with more buds getting ready to bloom.


----------



## Scumdeth (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks very much for your advice, ive seen some gorgeous Hibiscus plants in my garden centre but not the rose of sharon, but i will be buying the one that i had my eye on first thing tomorrow. I thought i had better check with you guys first to make sure that it was safe, ive only had my Redfoot for 9 days so im still paranoid as hell about doing the slightest thing wrong.
Thanks Again
Leigh!


----------



## Tim/Robin (Aug 1, 2008)

You may also grow some hibiscus plants indoors, for year-round feeding. This week we received the "fantasy charm" hibiscus that is a good grower indoors. We cannot wait until it has blooms, they are up to 10 inches round, the size of a dinner plate! That's impressive for an indoor plant. The other plant we ordered has blooms 7-9 inches. We ordered online, and the plants arrived in good condition via UPS.

Like you, we could not find an acceptable selection locally, so we ordered online. If you want to see the other hibiscus plants that place offers, you can go to Hidden Valley Hibiscus


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Just remember to wait an appropriate time before feeding to your torts unless they come from an organic center. 
They will be feed on chemical fertilizers and pesticides if they are from a reg. nursery. I usually clean the roots off and replant then wait 3 months before feeding them to my torts some people wait 6 months. Hidden Valley Hibiscus has great growing strategies and how to prune for best growth too.


----------



## Scumdeth (Aug 2, 2008)

Oiseau Blue is the Hibiscus plant that i bought. I will now leave it for a while to leach out any Toxins.
Thanks for your advice, I am a fully qualified gardener but you learn alot more about plant nutrition when you have a little baby Redfoot.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 5, 2008)

You may need to look for the Rose of Sharon under the name Althea bush.


----------



## Itort (Aug 6, 2008)

The hardy hibiscus is also called swamp rose-mallow (H. moscheutos). This may also be available.


----------



## elegans (Aug 6, 2008)

If your hibiscus was grown in Florida we have a bug down here called a "pink hibiscus mealybug" that they treat with granular systemic insecticides. These can take as long as 6 months to leach out of the plant. Just FYI. Best Douglas


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 6, 2008)

elegans said:


> If your hibiscus was grown in Florida we have a bug down here called a "pink hibiscus mealybug" that they treat with granular systemic insecticides. These can take as long as 6 months to leach out of the plant. Just FYI. Best Douglas



Makes me wonder, does it only go for the pink colors or all of them?


----------

